# Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??



## PikeFreak (1. Aug. 2012)

Hallo bin ein Neuling ) und habe einige fragen....

wie kriege ich meine Koi handzahm?
 funktionier das unter 6 monaten?

Der teich ist jetzt ca 3 monate alt und di koi sind jetzt 5-6 wochen drinne!
Sie fressen bereits von der Oberfläche lassen sich aber sehr lange zeit...


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

Halloooo,

hast du einen Chagoi?


----------



## Joerg (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

Hi PikeGreak,
:Willkommen2
Das braucht etwas Geduld. Genauso wie dein Teich und der Filter die benötigen.
Die kleinen sind erst mal sehr scheu, da ja noch Gefahren lauern könnten.

Hast du mal die Wasserwerte gemessen?
Gerade am Anfang ist das sehr wichtig, da der Filter erst einlaufen muss.


----------



## PikeFreak (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

Ja schön Ich versuchs nächstes mal besser zu machen aber bitte .... jetzt mal Leute die man ernst nehmen kann kommentieren und net nur die, die Fehler der Anderen aufzeigen und Kommentare schreiben die man sich schenken kann.....tzz


----------



## PikeFreak (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

Danke Joerg solche Kommentare benötige ich


----------



## Connemara (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

Geduld ist das Zauberwort....bei den Koi und hier im Forum 

....und Freundlichkeit....nicht zu vergessen


----------



## schnuffi0984 (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

Hallo,

falls du einen "verfressenen" Koi hast, geht es "relativ" schnell. Du musst während der fütterung dich nur langsam bewegen aber im sichtfeld sein. Dann kannst du dich langsam über Wochen immer weiter annähren. 
Wenn dein Teich viele Versteckmöglichkeiten für die Koi bietet könnte es länger dauern.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Joerg (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

Wegen der Koi gibt es da schon große Unterschiede.
Die kleineren (weniger verfressen) werden schon mal für kleines Geld verkauft.
Haben die richtig Hunger (total verfressen) wachsen die viel und sind sehr schnell zahm.
Die verfressenen wird der Händler erst mal nicht verkaufen, da er für große viel bekommt.

Es hängt also auch stark von den Koibselbst ab, wie schnell die zahm werden.

Sorge dieses Jahr erst mal dafür, dass die sich bei dir im Teich total wohl fühlen.
Nächstes Jahr geht das sicher schon besser. 

Das die Koi nur 6 Monate alt sind, ist unwahrscheinlich.
Die laichen im späten Frühjahr und 15 Monate alte (verfressene) sollten nun gut 30cm haben.


----------



## PikeFreak (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

Verstehe den satz mit  " koi nur 6 monate alt sind......!" nicht!!! wie kommst jetzt auf das alter meiner Fische ? 

ja im moment is es so...... wenn ich am teich sitze und sie füttere kommen sie ja schon auch wenn ich 1 m daneben sitze aber sie kommen nicht sofort und wenn sie dan fressen dann geht es richtig rund.... Wie wenn ein __ Hecht raubt falls sich die angler was vorstellen wollen.... 

aber ich möchte dass sie schon auf mich zuschwimmen wenn ich an den Teich komme .... ? 

ist  das für ihr alter (größter 23cm ) zuviel verlangt ??


----------



## Joerg (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

Du hattet geschrieben funktioniert das unter 6 Monaten.
Da war ich auf die Idee gekommen die sind nur 6 Monate alt.

Es dauert in der Regel deutlich weniger Zeit, der verfressene aus der Truppe wird viel schneller die Angst verlieren.
Wenn es dann was leckeres gibt, folgen die anderen ganz schnell.

Stell doch mal deinen Teich vor, dann komen sicher noch mehr Vorschläge.


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

warum wird meine frage jetzt nicht beantwortet? 

Du möchtest doch schnell "handzahme" keus


----------



## PikeFreak (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

ok  ich mach mal schnell ne skizze mit höhenkoten und XY is mein bevorzugter futterplatz..... vorschläge werden gerne angenommen!!


Ist jetzt mal seeeehhhhr professionell geworden )))


----------



## PikeFreak (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

    is nur ne zeichnung ...


----------



## lotta (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

hy freak, wie heißt du eigentlich richtig?
also, unsere racker sind recht schnell handzam geworden. in wenigen wochen...
immer am selben platz, selbe zeit und sitzen bleiben, bis sie fressen kommen und alles futter  weg ist.
 (ich füttere immer vom steg aus, nur wenige cm von den fischen entfernt.
dann einige tage später hab ich immer  zuerst die hand ne weile  reingehalten 
und dann erst das futter und warten. 
und noch einige tage später, stick in die hand und warten, warten, warten und nochmal warten ...
und du wirst sehen, wenn erstmal *einer* sich traut, kommen *alle* und wollen auch!!!!!
wenn ich am teich arbeite, schwimmen sie immer ganz nah am rand und schauen und warten, folgen mir rundherum, oder über den steg laufen--- grosse freude.... lecker  fressi...
ich halte immer erst die hand rein, bisschen kraulen und nagen. dann kommt das futter....
 man kann ihnen die stiks direkt ins maul stecken. auch die goldis fressen aus der hand. unsere 3 koi sind erst 10cm,-16cm groß.
der kleine ist ein ganz verrückter knirps , schwimmt durch die fast geschlossene faust, völlig durchgeknallt, der kerl, lässt sich sogar hochheben ...
jeder abend wird mit der fütterung zum erlebnis und macht so richtig spaß!!!!! 
mit etwas geduld und ruhe klappt das sicher auch bei dir .
und das dauert wirklich nicht sehr lange! 
viel glück, 
und berichte doch dann  von deinen erfolgen,das würde uns alle freuen
liebe grüße 
 momentan aus malle  lotta


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*



PikeFreak schrieb:


> Ja schön Ich versuchs nächstes mal besser zu machen aber bitte .... jetzt mal Leute die man ernst nehmen kann kommentieren und net nur die, die Fehler der Anderen aufzeigen und Kommentare schreiben die man sich schenken kann.....tzz





> PikeFreak
> AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??
> Danke Joerg solche Kommentare benötige ich



von was redest du denn da?

hast du meine Frage als "Fehler der anderen" aufgefasst?

und "Kommentare die man sich schenken kann"


----------



## Harald (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

ob die Tiere handzahm werden oder nicht, hängt wohl wirklich vom einzelnen Tier ab.
Ich habe Fische bei mir im Teich, die sind ca. 10 Jahre alt (und auch solange bei mir im Teich) und sind, obwohl sie ständig gefüttert werden, überhaupt nicht zahm. Andere hingegen lassen sich ohne weiteres berühren. Mich stört allerdings auch nicht, wenn sie ängstlich bleiben.... dann fürchten sie sich wenigstens auch vor den hier herumstreunenden Katzen, die immer mal wieder versuchen, einen Fisch zu fangen:evil


----------



## Patrick K (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

Hallo 
@ Simon 
Ich glaube du solltest mal deine Signatur bearbeiten ,oder diese als Signatur kennzeichnen

@ PikeFreak
Bei mir hatte ein Futterring aus Styropor geholfen und ein Klopfzeichen ,erst mit dem Fuss klopfen,dann kommen die schon nach zwei Tagen ,  an den Ring, dann langsam Füttern ,erst Futter nur in den Ring ,später die Hand über dem Ring lassen und noch später den Ring weglassen und die Hand über dem Futter lassen ,dann aus der Hand versuchen.
Nach zwei drei Wochen könnte das schon klappen
Must du nur jedes Jahr wiederholen da sie es über Winter wieder vergessen
und die Frage (von Simon) nach einem Chagoi ,ist so zu verstehen ,das diese von Natur aus sehr zahm sind

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Koipaar (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

Hallo PikeFreak, 

ein Vorteil ist es, wenn du dich mit den Kois möglichst oft beschäftigst. Über Futter funktioniert es oft, aber nicht immer, auch. Bis auf zwei sind unsere zahm und lassen sich nicht nur beim Füttern anfassen. Wenn dann erst einmal ein oder zwei von den "Fressmaschinen"  handzahm sind, folgt der Rest relativ schnell. Aber du solltest trotzdem Geduld haben. Kois haben ihren eigenen Charakter und zwingen ist nicht. In erster Linie hast du dich nach den Kois zu richten und nicht sie sich nach dir.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Patrick K (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

Hi Christoph
"Die Koi kommen  und lassen sich nicht zwingen " Kann ich nur bestätigen und das mit deinen Koi hab ich ja auch schon Live sehen dürfen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Koipaar (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

Hallo Partik,

kannst du gerne noch öfters erleben. Und die Sache mit dem Handzahm, ich würde mir nie eine Zeitvorgabe machen, das sind doch keine Zirkustiere die du abrichten kannst.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## lotta (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

Hallo an alle, was ist mit freak???
abgetaucht, sauer, ungeduldig ?
war ja eigentlich seine Frage hier...???
 habe die letzten Kommentare von ihm nicht verstanden... 
Grüsse. Lotta


----------



## zAiMoN (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

Hey,

Jo Patrick, die meisten verstehen die Signatur erst auf den zweiten Blick...

Der pikefreak hat sich per pm bei mir entschuldigt und wir haben über seine Keus gequatscht.. 
Eigentlich sollten heute abend gute Fotos von seinen jetzigen kommen! 

Also ich kann jedem nur raten einen chagoi oder ähnliche kawarimono zum Besatz dazu setzen 
Es sind meistens die ersten die zur Hand kommen, auch wenn sie jetzt farblich nicht sehr attraktiv sind,
 wie die anderen...


----------



## frido (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

Meine 6 Koi sind seit Mai im Teich. Als ca. 8cm kleine Fischis gekauft, sind die zwei größten inzwischen doppelt so groß und haben sich prächtig entwickelt. Handzahm sind sie seit ca. 4 Wochen. Wichtig sind gerade zu Anfang keine hektischen Bewegungen am Teich, Berührungen nicht zu erzwingen und das wachsende Vertrauen möglichst nicht zu zerstören. (Fangversuche etc.) Ich habe während der Fütterung einfach meine Hand direkt zwischen das Futter gehalten. Anfangs sind sie nur drumherum geschwommen und habben sich Pellets geschnappt, die weiter weg von meiner Hand schwammen. Inzwischen brauche ich nur meine Hand ins Wasser halten-sofort sind die vier "Großen" da und zutschen mit lautem Geschmatze an meinen Fingern und schwimmen mir direkt auf die Handfläche, so das ich sie theoretisch einfach herausheben könnte. (was ich natürlich nicht mache) Die zwei Kleineren sind noch nicht ganz so stürmisch, kommen aber auch direkt bis an meine Hand. Die Sache hat natürlich auch einen Haken. Nachbars Katze ist zum Glück keine große "Fischesserin"-wenn sie an den Teich kommt, sind die Fische sofort bei ihr und denken, es gibt was zu kauen. Wie gesagt, diese eine Katze läßt die Fische trotz ihrer penetranten Bettelei, gefressen zu werden, in Ruhe. Eine "normale Katze" wird nicht lange fackeln und sich den Festagsschmaus nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## PikeFreak (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie kriege ich meine Fische schnell handzahm??*

Hallo Leute, 
danke fürdie vielen, tollen Infos ich werde einige in die Tat umsetzten. 
Ich habe mich bei zAIMON schon entschuldigt war nur ein missverständnis  
und nein ich bin nicht sauer oder so... habe nur nicht 24.7 Zeit für internett 
Sorry das mit dem Foto hat nicht geklappt meine Handycam ist zu Schwach D: ich brog mir mal ne HD Cam und dann versuch is es nomma ;DD


----------

